# What Are The Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs?



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Coconut oil is gaining popularity with the health conscious, and we got to thinking… “Would coconut oil be beneficial for dogs, too?” The answer is yes and we look at all of the health benefits of coconut oil for dogs in this article on PetGuide.com.



> *Let’s talk about the benefits of coconut oil for dogs*
> 
> I’ve been a fan of coconut oil for about three years now and incorporate into my daily diet. Once thought of as a “bad fat,” nutritional experts are now saying that’s not the case at all. In fact, coconut oil comes with a boat-load of benefits: it moisturizes your skin, it helps you burn fat and it helps fight infections (just to name a few awesome pluses). And this is just the tip of the iceberg. After a trip to SuperZoo this year, I noticed that coconut oil was also being used in certain dog foods. That got me thinking – what are the benefits of coconut oil for dogs?
> 
> ...


Read more about What Are The Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs? on PetGuide.com.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

We have found it helps a lot with itchy skin


----------



## Calypso_09 (Aug 23, 2013)

The benefits are endless! Metabolism booster, hair conditioner, supplement binder (instead of using water) We use it with the horses for almost everything that needs a conditioner! Use the raw organic un-refined version. I love cooking with it as well!


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Omg I love love love coconut oil I use it for cooking and for my hair and skin and its also lovely in a fruit smoothy 
anyways any ideas how to give it to our doggies ?? 
in their water or food or how??
Mia likes to lick the spoon when Im using it for anything but clio has no interest and clio is the one that gets itchy skin?? 
looking for a good shampoo thats not to hard on her skin wonder if there is any way to get a shampoo with coconut in it or to mix it with a good shampoo??

love it though i just find it hard getting clio to have some


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You can put it on their food or simply rub it on them for skin issues! Great stuff! I'd also recommend salmon oil for itchy or dry skin. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Cai LOVES coconut oil! When he sees me grab the jar, he starts to lick his lips! Lol I rub about a fourth of a teaspoon in my hands and let him lick it off. If there's any left (big if cause he makes sure it's gone) I just rub it into his coat. He has a problem with doggie odor but since I've been rubbing the coconut oil on him, it hasn't been so bad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

